
Drawing is the best way to learn - ngvrnd
https://qz.com/quartzy/1381916/drawing-is-the-best-way-to-learn-even-if-youre-no-leonardo-da-vinci/
======
ngvrnd
I think this presents an instance of a larger principle -- trying to do
something, regardless of whether you excel at it or not, teaches things not
learnable any other way.

